# Anyone Done Any Cabinet Refacing?



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Where'd you buy the peel-n-stick veneer? Use 1/4" and titebond on ends/sides? Special needs to prep surfaces? How'd you price job? Any tricks, how'd you trim the veneer? Thanks


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I get my veneer from Tape Ease Supply. I order the peel-and-stick pre-finshed. For prep, I just wipe down with naphtha.

FastCap has some good products for refacing. Here are some examples I find useful:

https://www.fastcap.com/product/fast-fastedge-accurate-seaming-tool

https://www.fastcap.com/product/de-curl

...along with the usual edge banding trimmers.

You'll want a tool to cut strips of the veneer:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000071NUW

A good quality 12" guillotine paper cutter is handy to have around.

For pricing, I charge X per sq-ft for replacement doors, Y per sq-ft for drawer fronts (unless they want frame and panel fronts, then it's the same price as doors). For labor, I charge a set amount per cabinet based on labor and the cost of the veneer.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've only done my own, and I used a book written by Herrick Kimball for a guide. He has some good ideas, and you can get used copies for next to nothing. You might find it valuable. As for veneer another possible source would be Veneer Supplies, they now stock the PSA stuff.


----------

